# Other Languages > jQuery >  Application Performance in jquery html

## erum_mirza

i have application which is built on below

    Jquery /HTML/MVC
    Mdboot strap
    MVC
    visual studio 2015

where HTML  is using Massive  ,hell of html code span ,div  which get very slow in performance ,loading etc

PLEASE suggest a way for increasing performance of my application .please note down i do not want to switch angular or other framework .i want to remain in current tools and tech mentioned above

Thanks

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

There is nothing inherently slow in the technology your using, i use the same dev stack in a number of projects and have no speed problems.

Can you post some code for one of the areas which is performing badly? 

also are you sure its the HTML rather than the data loading slowly or some other JavaScript issue? what testing have you done ?

----------


## erum_mirza

page is loading very slowly ,div showing after significant time ,menu loading late

----------


## NeedSomeAnswers

So............................. 

that means nothing it doesnt tell me what is causing the slowness. As requested in the previous post can you post your code of one of the areas which is performing badly so we can take a look and maybe come up with some idea of how to fix it?

----------


## PlausiblyDamp

> page is loading very slowly ,div showing after significant time ,menu loading late


Have you tried using something like your browsers developer tools, e.g. F12 in chrome and seeing if it can at least identify where there may be performance issues.

----------


## techgnome

If I had to guess (which in this case, given the derth of details, I do), I'd say he's got a singlke page app (SPA) that's so massive and complicated that it chunks when it loads into the client. It's probably the kind of thing that would benefit from a complete retooling that he seems to be against. 

-tg

----------


## Sherin

Please try this code, To Application Performance in jquery HTML.



```
$('#item').css ('color', '#123456');
$('#item').html ('hello');
$('#item').css ('background-color', '#ffffff');
 

$('#item').css ('color', '#123456').html ('hello').css ('background-color', '#ffffff');
 

var item = $('#item');
item.css ('color', '#123456');
item.html ('hello');
item.css ('background-color', '#ffffff');
 
 

console.time('no cache');
for (var i=0; i<1000; i++) {
    $('#list').append (i);
}
console.timeEnd('no cache');
 

console.time('cache');
var item = $('#list');
 
for (var i=0; i<1000; i++) {
    item.append (i);
}
console.timeEnd('cache');
```

I hope this code will be useful to you.
Thank you.

----------


## nihitthakkar

Top ways to Instantly Increase Your jQuery Performance
1. Use the Latest Version. jQuery is in constant development and improvement.
2. Combine and Minify Your Scripts
3. Use For Instead of Each
4. Use IDs Instead of Classes
5. Give your Selectors a Context
6. Cache
7. Avoid DOM Manipulation
8. No String concat(); Use join() for Longer Strings.

----------

